# RB25DET in my 240?



## Sweet RB25DET (Mar 14, 2004)

I got a 90's 240 not the hatch model. I would like to know would it be better in power wise to build the RB25 or the SR20? If i do build the R33 skyline motor what should i do with it. Same with the SR20 what should i do with it if i build it? i got about a 6 grand limit (i know where i can pick up both motors for cheaper then 2grand for both so i got 4 grand in parts).


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

well you can get parts for both engines. You can do basicly the same stuff to them. The RB will yeild out more power because ti is larger and has more cylinders. If you can get either engine for 2k then go for it. 4k can go for install parts/troubles and then the rest can be for upgrades. I suggest a fuel pump, front mount intercooler, and a boost controller as a minimum. You will probably also want new plugs, belts, air filter, and maybe exhaust. just look around on this forum and various other fourms and you will find what you are looking for.

What are your plans or goals for the car? What are you looking to get out of the engine? how will it be driven? how much driving will it see?


----------



## Sweet RB25DET (Mar 14, 2004)

Well i am a certified mechanic i can put what i need in it and i plan to drive it when there isnt any snow on the ground that i have an old civic for. It will be a daily driver but i wanna run around 350-400 hp and take it to shows. i found a bodykit for it. I really wanna make this a nice project over the next 2 years. I have a 8 grand limit 2 grand went to the car so 6 grand worth of parts any ideas?


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

you can get a SR clip for 1500-2000. I am not sure on RB clips as I havent looked into actually doing that swap since I have a SR.

Just shop around and I would say fuel mods and a turbo upgrade on either engine. That will put you at your goal easy.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

where can you get the SR or the RB for less than 2000? I've shopped around but all the ones i find are around 3600, and more for the RB.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*cough... get the RB. Much funner :fluffy:


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

Well if your on a budget id say go with the SR because parts availability is greater, also your only looking for 300-400 HP which you can pull out of an SR. If you really wanna be original Try a CA18DET, you should be able to pull 3 - 400 horses out of one and its lighter and for shows you should get some originality points... or an RB20DET, there are so many options with a 240sx to get power out of it. another option would be to just build up your KA24DE

http://www.realnissan.com 

sells turbokits for the KA24DE that should put you right where you wanna be. 
The best way to figure it out would be to look at all your options cost wise parts labor and hassle included and then figure out the most cost effective way for you.. dont forget you are gunna have less that 6k to work with since the body kit install and paint is gunna cost you.

good luck with your project and i hope this helped you out abit.


----------

